# Fueling Issue: IE Surge Tank, Bosch O44, VRT



## Big Dac With Fries (Feb 1, 2002)

Hello everyone. I've finally got my MK2 up and running, and I'm happy so far. Except I (nor any of my friends who helped me out with this build) can explain this noise: 

[video]http://s1128.photobucket.com/albums/m498/Bigdacwithfries/The%20Mk2/?action=view&current=20120803_231720.mp4[/video] 

I've heard MSD and Walbro pumps before, with the humming/buzzing. But I can't explain why the pitch of mine changes. To me, it sounds as if it's starving. But, the fuel pressure gauge says otherwise. 

Specs: 
- IE surge tank with a Bosch 044 mounted inside (with a check valve installed) 
- Stock fuel lines 
- Stock Digifant II in-tank fuel pump 
- Fuel pressure reads 40psi @ rail under idle. Shows no fluctuation or fluttering. 
- 3 Bar fuel pressure regulator 

Any ideas? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

I have driven with the 044 pump inline without any catch tank since 2007. Sounds like your clip, only louder  
This seasion, I mounted the IE tank and sometimes my 044 sounds like yours. Sometimes it just "zumms" very quite and nice also. So its a little on/off. I asume because the IE tank is not 100% full all the time. And when its not full, the 044 screams like a little baby for more milk :laugh:


----------



## Big Dac With Fries (Feb 1, 2002)

Thanks for the reply. 

I drove the car for about 30mins last night, and I did notice the sound got a little quieter. 

We figured that the sound changes pitch because the level in the surge tank fluctuates slightly as the car is running.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

You should hear an A1000... :what: 

What side line are you running front to back? It's normal for the pump to be noisey but not for it to chatter (cavitation). Hard to get a point of reference from the video but I think you're okay.


----------



## Big Dac With Fries (Feb 1, 2002)

DieGTi said:


> You should hear an A1000... :what:
> 
> What side line are you running front to back? It's normal for the pump to be noisey but not for it to chatter (cavitation). Hard to get a point of reference from the video but I think you're okay.


 You must mean size. 

Both feed and return lines are stock (Mk2 Digifant) I think they're like 1/4" or so?


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

I'd go bigger. That tight of a line will have that pump working harder than necessary.


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

My Integrated/044 sounds just like that, the pitch of mine changes if I get idle hiccup and the voltage changes.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Ive gotten use to my 044. Only hear it when someone mentions that its loud. Mine sounds just like the vid. 

@ Andrew, being that yours is mounted in the trunk, does it make a difference, sound wise? 


And i agree. upgrade the fuel lines to atleast a -6.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

My surge is in the trunk and the pump is under the back seat outside the car. Anxiety inducing noise is ever-present but I guess that's how I know it's still working. :laugh:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

DieGTi said:


> Anxiety inducing noise is ever-present but I guess that's how I know it's still working. :laugh:


 You hit the nail on the head. I couldn't have described it any better. 6pk of :beer: for you my friend. lmao~! One thing my pump tells me is when the gas is low. I don't bother with the gauge anymore. :laugh:


----------



## vergessen wir es (May 12, 2010)

I've got my 044 in the IE surge tank under the pass rear. It's mounted on silicone standoffs and I have a dense foam rubber piece of carpet pad in the seat well. I barely hear it at all. Also have 5/16" rubber hose throughout. 

Once in a rare while after a really long trip it catches a vibration. Never stays tho.


----------



## jason92300 (Jan 28, 2004)

I'm running the exact same set up except I ran 3/8 aluminum fuel line. On mine while idling, I can hear the pump pretty good. Sometimes I hear the pitch change for a split second then back to normal. This pitch change has always had me curious to what it is. In your video I didn't really hear any difference, but does this sound similar to you?


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

jason92300 said:


> I'm running the exact same set up except I ran 3/8 aluminum fuel line. On mine while idling, I can hear the pump pretty good. Sometimes I hear the pitch change for a split second then back to normal. This pitch change has always had me curious to what it is. In your video I didn't really hear any difference, but does this sound similar to you?


 voltage change...


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

hey - I have the exact same setup - 044/ie surge..... only on a 24v tho. sounds nothing like that, but I'm using -6an lines, and the cam might be screwing with my ears. 

when I switch the key to accessory the pump lets out a single loud buzz, then when the motor starts it sounds like a consistent annoying whine. 

I'd say come by my place again and take a listen but my motor is out at the moment  where is yours mounted? someplace easy? if you're worried and want to compare come by and pull a quick swap with mine and see if there's a difference.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Norwegian-VR6 said:


> I have driven with the 044 pump inline without any catch tank since 2007. Sounds like your clip, only louder
> This seasion, I mounted the IE tank and sometimes my 044 sounds like yours. Sometimes it just "zumms" very quite and nice also. So its a little on/off. I asume because the IE tank is not 100% full all the time. And when its not full, the 044 screams like a little baby for more milk :laugh:


 ^ this 

Mine makes all kinds of crazy noises and different pitches depending on heat, voltage, etc. I never bought the IE setup thinking it was going to quite the 044, but rather for convenience and one of the ultimate fuel setups that will LAST. Hope no one was duped into thinking this would be a quiet setup. 

Mine is not that bad in the car w/ the windows up because I mounted it to a 1/4" plate of AL. But the sound reflects, so if you have the door open and near a Curb, LOL... 

The Thin AL housing of the IE Surge tank resonates sound IMO. Just tap on it while empty and you will see what I mean. If you want to quiet it, wrap it in Dynamat or build a housing for it in Dynamat (search Leebro61) 

Long story short, yours sounds perfectly normal


----------



## Big Dac With Fries (Feb 1, 2002)

Update:

I went to move the car yesterday, fired it up, and the noise went away for about 15-20 seconds. Then it slowly came back, and stayed on as it always has.

Let the car sit for a few hours, went to move it, and it did the same thing. Quiet for 15-20s, then bam, fuel pump noise.

Is it possible for the O44 to be sucking fuel through a dead in-tank pump?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Yes, I've had them do that before- and it does make them noisy as hell. It all depends on how your return line (to main tank) is configured inside the tank. If the hose is still on there, the bosch pump will lift fuel up and out. 

On our shop mk4, the surge tank is very quiet- it's mounted on the bottom of the frame horn in the front, and you cannot hear the pump over the exhaust at all inside the car. You can hear it prime when you open the door but other then that it is very quiet.


----------



## Big Dac With Fries (Feb 1, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, I've had them do that before- and it does make them noisy as hell. It all depends on how your return line (to main tank) is configured inside the tank. If the hose is still on there, the bosch pump will lift fuel up and out.
> 
> On our shop mk4, the surge tank is very quiet- it's mounted on the bottom of the frame horn in the front, and you cannot hear the pump over the exhaust at all inside the car. You can hear it prime when you open the door but other then that it is very quiet.


Thanks for the input.

I'm going to swap in tank pumps with a known working one, and I'll report back with my findings.

I should also mention, that the car sat for 5+ years... which makes me think the in tank might be dying.

Was looking into doing this: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ive-stealth-pump-install&highlight=aeromotive


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Great thread. Im thinking doing the samething ^^^. I think my 044 is over working the 22 yr old tank pump. I also been looking into a surge tank.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Looking at some fuel setup layouts and i love this...









I was looking to do something similar to this.









Sorry for the thread jack BDwF


----------



## Big Dac With Fries (Feb 1, 2002)

****UPDATE****

So I decided to pull the trigger, and buy some fueling stuff for the car:










The rail and regulator are going to be installed over winter. (Is there an option other than making my own brackets?) But I was eager to get the Aeromotive pump installed. I haven't driven the car since I made the video I posted, mostly because I was doubtful that the noise from the O44 was "normal". I had heard the exact same setup (except with -6AN lines) on a MK2 20v, and it was a whole lot quieter than mine.

I figured since I had to remove the fuel pump to swap it, I might as well do it all in one shot and give myself some peace of mind by using the Aeromotive pump as described in the thread I linked.

Installation was pretty straightforward, with the hardest part being working in the trunk. I found it easiest to sit inside the trunk instead of leaning in. If you want more details on what I did, just ask.










The end result: I fired the car up, and waited, and waited. The noise was totally gone, and the pump is WAY quieter now. The buzzing from it is constant, and not "chattery" as it once was. Despite the old in tank pump still working when I gave it 12V, I'm assuming that it was either clogged or simply not working at 100%.

If I remember tomorrow, I'll snap a quick video of what it sounds like now. Completely day and night.

Thanks for all the input/advice!


----------



## Big Dac With Fries (Feb 1, 2002)

As promised, here is my.... uhhh... update video.  

[video]http://s1128.photobucket.com/albums/m498/Bigdacwithfries/The Mk2/?action=view&current=20120902_120347.mp4[/video]


----------

